# Authentication error retrieving FreeBSD



## balanga (Jan 11, 2018)

I always download a copy of FreeBSD by clicking on my selected option from 
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/

but this is diffcult without a GUI, so I tried
`fetch https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img.xz`
but got  
	
	



```
Authentication error
```

Any ideas why?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2018)

There is no authentication there. So I'm wondering why it's claiming there is one. Is security/ca_root_nss installed? It might be due to SSL and not being able to check the server's certificate.


----------

